# Scaf



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

new Egyptian website has been launched in order to document violations of rights committed by Egypt’s military, focusing on the most recent clashes in Cairo that left at least 14 people dead and over 700 wounded in five days of fighting.

The new site, SCAFcrimes.net, aims to assist users to upload any video or image that shows violence by the armed forces in Egypt against protesters or civilians. Already, dozens of images and videos have been uploaded to the site.

“Help us Document SCAF Crimes against the Egyptian People, if you have any pictures or videos please submit them and help spread the truth!” the website says when a user attempts to upload something.


----------

